# Looking for a good bottom feeder



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

ok so this is my current stocking list going into my 90g it has hardy plants like anacharis, few swords and java moss. now what bottom feeder would be a good addition with the following

3x pictus catfish
3x albino tiger barbs
3x tiger barbs
1x green tiger barbs
1x opaline gourami
1x gold gourami
1x rainbow shark
5x turqouise rainbowfish( melanotaenia lacustris)

i just want something to help eat up any bits of food that don't get muched on the tank is pretty stocked no one is full grown yet but i want something that stays at max like 5" and likes to be alone preferably


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Corydoras do not like to be alone, but they do a good job looking for food. I would never stick a fish in a tank and neglect them so they eat food particles. That is not healthy for the fish and they require nutritional substance just like any other fish.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

trust me they will get it just i want someone who would be good at being a bottom feeder since i have a few sinking foods that stay there


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

look for some brokis cories...they get fairly big and might not get eaten by the pictus.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

thanks loha ill check my lff for them how many you reccomend


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I think a Bristlenose pleco is good. 4 in max, pretty peaceful.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Check the date, this thread was from last August...


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Plecos are a great clean up fish-they eat more than just algae, get along well with others, and other fish can't bother them with their tough armour. The only problem would be many varieties get huge, and uproot plants, but Plecoholic's suggestion of a bristlenose pleco would be good, because they don't grow so big. I have heard that plecos who don't have enough algae to eat will munch on amazon sword leaves, but don't know how likely that scenarion would be. I know there are other small plecos out there, but the bristlenose (aka bushynose) is quite popular & easy to find.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Check the date, this thread was from last August...
xD


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you started it pleco......lol


----------

